# Things/People/Teams/Anything you dislike



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2013)

After reading through the Eden Hazrd thread, someone wrote they dislike Chelsea and someone else wrote thay dislike Jamie Donaldson, but neither could give an explanation as to why or what caused the dislke.

So, What or who do you dislike?

For me, Rubber Neckers that make my journey home from work longer than it should be.

The irratating bloke from the Ladbrokes adverts, you know the little fella with the headphones and tash, I could quite happily have him tied to a stake at the driving range so I could practice tryng to draw and fade the ball around him, honest.

Several people at work make the list

Litter louts

*EDIT - TO keep on the right side of the mods please keep the replies above board, within the realms of decency and the rules of the forum.*


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Eamon  Holmes 
what is the point


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2013)

another one Wasps, stupid little pointless insects, hated them ever since I was attacked when I was a kid by a whole nest.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread has potential to get rather disorderly, defamatory and generally out of order. 

Can we try to maintain good order and polite commentary?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2013)

There are plenty I dislike with good cause BUT those I just don't for no obvious reason...hmmm...

The "B Team" presenter on Breakfast - the chubby faced bloke with dimples and just something very very irritating.
Snoddy - used to present Newswatch on the Beeb. Had to turn it over although deserved turning over as every viewers criticism was always rebuked.
Paul Lawrie, Wayne Riley (oops)

I could go on although surprisingly difficult as most I dislike I do so with perfectly acceptable justification


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Rothko 

Rubbish


----------



## JPH (Jan 24, 2013)

Ethan said:



			This thread has potential to get rather disorderly, defamatory and generally out of order. 

Can we try to maintain good order and polite commentary?
		
Click to expand...

Mods 


Only teasing , I will behave


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2013)

People who spit in the street.
People who drop litter.
Boy bands & girl bands.
John Terry, Luis Suarez & Nani.
Weather forecasters who tell me to wear a sweater or take an umbrella ot use plenty of sun screen.
People who cheat when playing golf.
Dog owners who don't clear up their dog's poop.
Dog owners who do pick up their dog's poop and then hang the poop bag off a tree branch or a fence.
Why did I read thid thread? I cou........................................

*Slime*.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any one who doesn't live in my house.

Easy.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			another one Wasps, stupid little pointless insects, hated them ever since I was attacked when I was a kid by a whole nest.
		
Click to expand...

So you dont like Rugby?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2013)

People who drive on the outside line of a dual carriageway for the full length of it despite the inside lane being clear - why do they do it, and so slowly ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2013)

The woman that says "squeaking" clean in that advert, its SQUEAKY!

Ferdinand, Rooney & Ferguson.

Garth Crooks & Spurs.

Slow drivers in a middle lane when the inside lane is empty.

Anyone who is cruel to animals.

Asparagus.

John Inverdale.

Oh and SNOW


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 24, 2013)

John Inverdale, Clare Balding, Richard Keys, Gary Lineker (Hang on! I think I've spotted a trend here-yes that's it they are all irritating, phoney, bl**dy know-alls).


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 24, 2013)

Who ever is in charge of the presenters wardrobes on that TV show This Morning ........................... Holly Willybooby has far too much clothing on.....................

Footballers who earn more in a week than the average man earns in a year, then moaning about their new contract offer because it does not pay them more a week than a brain surgeon earns in a year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2013)

Corey Pavin. Never liked him since he came on tour. Think it was that stupid 'tache and his RC antics


----------



## macca64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Arsenal,


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 24, 2013)

The numpty in the cillit bang adverts


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2013)

Drivers who ignore road markings
Taxi Drivers - see above
Raw Tomatoes
Tax Bills
Politicians - all flavours
High Speed Rail lines
Most footballers
White Wine
Par 3's under 100 yards
Par 5's over 600
Daddy-Long-Legs - why? what purpose?
Closed golf courses
TM's Marketing Dept


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 24, 2013)

sainthacker said:



			the numpty in the cillit bang adverts
		
Click to expand...

barry scott who always talks very loud


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 24, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			barry scott who always talks very loud
		
Click to expand...

Dammit, wouldn't keep the capitals to show just how loud he talks


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

My swing.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Taxi Drivers - see above
		
Click to expand...

Ahem, careful...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2013)

The "character", the Dennis Pennis fella plays in them Victor Chandler adverts.

Butter me, butter me.

I'd batter you, you plum!

Them couch adverts where people were dancing on the couches - most annoying.

All perfume/after shave/car adverts.

Football officials at Old trafford.....


----------



## Crow (Jan 24, 2013)

What a positive thread!

I'm pretty tolerant of most people but have to say that Hugh Grant really annoys me, at least when he's playng bumbling, foppy, confused, good guy types such as in Four weddings, Notting Hill, Sense & Sensibility etc.
But strangely I like him when he plays the bad guy such as in Bridget Jones.

(Hmm, I think I've opened myself up to ridicule with some of my film viewing here)


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Football officials at Old trafford.....
		
Click to expand...

Just Old Trampford?

I'm not keen on most footie officials.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Dammit, wouldn't keep the capitals to show just how loud he talks
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean BARRY SCOTT


----------



## Iaing (Jan 24, 2013)

Nick Faldo
Ayr United
Rap 
Power Companies
Winter
Slow internet
Soap operas
Reality tv
Cold callers
Wee neds and nedettes
Warm beer
Slugs
Birds that poop on the car
Newly cut keys that don't work
The vending machine at work which gave me 80p change in 5p's
Postmen who drop rubber bands 
Toasters
Security light bulbs which fail when it's freezing
Wifes who moan about the above until it's sorted


----------



## daymond (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Football fans (or any fans for that matter) who reply 'I hope so' when asked 'will your team win today'. Of course they hope so but what do they think the result will be. Not that I could care less about the answer.
2) TV/films with music playing over speech. There must be technology for TV to have a background music mute button after all they can do a subtitle button.


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2013)

Outside and middle lane hoggers, move inside and let fast cars past
People who come down the slip road and expect you to let them out even if you can't move out yourself
McDonalds drive through, if I wanted a large meal I'd ask for one
Supermarket self service, its already in my bag so how can I put my scanned item in it again

I could go on all day


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Nick Faldo
Ayr United
Rap 
Power Companies
Winter
Slow internet
Soap operas
Reality tv
Cold callers
Wee neds and nedettes
Warm beer
Slugs
Birds that poop on the car
Newly cut keys that don't work
The vending machine at work which gave me 80p change in 5p's
Postmen who drop rubber bands 
Toasters
Security light bulbs which fail when it's freezing
Wifes who moan about the above until it's sorted
		
Click to expand...

Your OK with Ed Balls then?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Income tax
Car tax
Inheritance tax
Most kinds of tax intact
Most Man U fans
Liars
Cheats
Fat people that say they have big bones (when simply they eat too much and don't excercise)
Lazy people on benefits
Ugly people
Most ginger people
Arrogant know alls
People that treat dogs/pets like children
People that dress their pets
People that let their dog lick their face! Ewwwww!
Jamie Oliver
Cristiano ronaldo
My old boss that made me redundant

That's it for now...


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 24, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Nick Faldo
_*Ayr United
*_Rap 
Power Companies
Winter
Slow internet
Soap operas
Reality tv
Cold callers
Wee neds and nedettes
Warm beer
Slugs
Birds that poop on the car
Newly cut keys that don't work
The vending machine at work which gave me 80p change in 5p's
Postmen who drop rubber bands 
Toasters
Security light bulbs which fail when it's freezing
Wifes who moan about the above until it's sorted
		
Click to expand...

WHOA hang on there buster! The rest I'll give you but HID is not happy with that being an Ayr girl herself.


----------



## Fader (Jan 24, 2013)

Chavs
Self checkouts
People who feel need to pass comment on your conversation that they're not involved I and you don't even know them. 
People that want to befriend you on social networks but if you saw in a pub they struggle to even acknowledge you!
That bloke off the go compare advert
Wayne Rooney , Rio Ferdinand, Nani and Sir Alex
Venkeys
Mario balotelli
Rory Mcilroy (I know I should like him but I just want to slap him)
Shia LeBouf - irritating face and what a stupid name
Tom Hardy - just because I want to be him, is there a woman that doesn't want him 

Snow really don't like snow. 

Could do this all day


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Income tax
Car tax
Inheritance tax
Most kinds of tax intact
Most Man U fans
Liars
Cheats
Fat people that say they have big bones (when simply they eat too much and don't excercise)
Lazy people on benefits
Ugly people
Most ginger people
Arrogant know alls
People that treat dogs/pets like children
People that dress their pets
People that let their dog lick their face! Ewwwww!
Jamie Oliver
Cristiano ronaldo
My old boss that made me redundant

That's it for now...
		
Click to expand...

So you wont be getting together with an Ugly Ginger Minger tax inspector with a big boned chiwawa in a kilt.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 24, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			WHOA hang on there buster! The rest I'll give you but HID is not happy with that being an Ayr girl herself.
		
Click to expand...

Staying on my list!! 

The Honest Men my bahookie ( although some of the lassies are quite bonnie )


----------



## Iaing (Jan 24, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Your OK with Ed Balls then?
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me started on Balls !!


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2013)

Dirty Leeds
Colin (Neil Warnock)
Dirty Leeds managed by Colin.
Cooking programmes
Reality programmes
'Celebrities' from reality programmes
Colin
Soaps, especially East Enders
Soap 'stars'
Basket ball
Show jumping/dressage
Colin
Cold callers
People without a sense of humour
Snakes
Drug cheats
Roy Keane
Colin


I will have to stop now as I am getting really:angry:. Did I mention Colin ?


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			People who come down the slip road and expect you to let them out even if you can't move out yourself
		
Click to expand...

Oh hell yeah, I'd forgotten about that one


----------



## brendy (Jan 24, 2013)

Andy Murray, not even a smile, less personality than a sausage sandwich when on the telly away from playing.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2013)

Terry Christian
Russell Brand
Richard Madeley
Drivers who faff around
Scroungers
Cold callers
Losing
People who think they are 'special'
People not doing their job
Liars


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 25, 2013)

1. The slow irreversible decline of civilisation.
2. Football media commentators who refer to cheating as "gamesmanship". He didn't earn his team a penalty, he cheated for it..
3. Lord Coe
4. Lord Coe
5. Lord Coe
6. Organised religion (mostly)
7. Lord Coe.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 25, 2013)

Kim Schmitz aka Kim Dotcom
Gottfried Svartholm
Peter Sunde
Fredrik Neij

All of their ilk and supporters...
After first having their 'bits' removed should be placed in cells and the keys to be thrown away....
Feeling in a generous mood today as I normally wish for far worse ends for them...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh... aside from the above have no time for bullies...

Especially those that use their 'position' as an excuse to bully....


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris Moyles
Middle lane drivers
John Terry
Jim White of Scotsport infamy (sky sports news these days)
Charlie Nicholas (Aberdeen spell apart)

Sure there'd be more if I could be bothered to think about it!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 25, 2013)

Margaret Thatcher
The smug Scots guy who does Newsnight
Benefit cheats and tax dodgers


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2013)

Barry Nolan...... no idea who he is, but I get at least 5 phone calls a week on the house phone from credit agencies asking to speak with him. When I try to get my number removed from their list, they either promise to do it or hang up.....and then carry on calling my number.....

People who step off an escalator and stop to look around without thinking about the people needing to get off coming up/down behind them.

People who carry umbrella's and swing them when walking with out any thought for the people in front or behind.

Drivers who don't pull out of the slow lane (when they can) to let cars on from the slip road.

Drivers who pull out from a side road in front of you really fast, then slow down to 20 mph forcing you to break and slow. If they'd waited the 2 seconds for you to go past, there's no one behind you for two miles and they could have come out at any pace they wanted.

Drivers that drive the full length of a dual carriageway in the fast lane slowly because they are turning right at the roundabout, even though it's two miles away....

Drivers that turn right at roundabouts without indicators, or from the nearside lane.....

I'll go with Colin too.......accompanied by Fergie, Mancini, Pullis, Fat Sam and Pardew.

The rich nana's buying football clubs on a whim, allowing managers to buy anyone they want to, over inflating buying prices and salaries and generally screwing up the system for everyone else.

I could go on at this for a very long time, but I'm generally a happy chappie.......and I need to get back to work.


----------



## Hooper (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris Moyles is a good call and so is Russell Brand.
Mine are:
Eggs
Augusta Schmaltz (it's only a bunch of flowers)
Match of the Day presenters and pundits (it's all just one big horrble love-in)
Adam Sandler and Michael Bay
Sky Sports News 
Daily Express and Daily Mail
Badly Dressed Republicans (mostly, Clint Eastwood is excused)
Kitchen Fitters (don't ask)
People who download films illegally and pretend it's not stealing
People who talk in the cinema


----------



## Hooper (Jan 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			1. The slow irreversible decline of civilisation.
2. Football media commentators who refer to cheating as "gamesmanship". He didn't earn his team a penalty, he cheated for it..
3. Lord Coe
4. Lord Coe
5. Lord Coe
6. Organised religion (mostly)
7. Lord Coe.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you were an Ovett man (or person). ;-)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 25, 2013)

Fat burds in mini skirts
The tennis scoring system [whits that a aboot] Happy Burns day.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 25, 2013)

Man Utd
Man Utd fans (I use the word fan very loosely as most couldn't point to it on a map)
Liverpool fans (is there a more self righteous group anywhere)
Tiger
Andy Murray
Bradley Wiggins
Keegan Bradley (pre shot routine makes me want to put my foot through the tv)
Snow
Schools that close because of a few inches of snow (what is that teaching kids?)
Victoria Wood
Julie Walters
Alex Ferguson
Reality TV (all of it)
Soap Operas (all of them)
ITV weather (really, what is the point?)
The slow disintegration of standards in this country
Benefit scroungers (get them out clearing the snow so teachers can get to work just like the rest of the country)
Teachers (half the year off and can't be arsed to get out of bed after a dusting of snow. Those that can, do, those that can't...........)
Formula 1 (yawnsville, and I used to love it in the days of Senna, Prost, Mansell et al, ruined it now)

That should be enough for now.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh... If it's one group of motorists that I dislike it would be tail-gaters...


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris Coleman....


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 25, 2013)

What a happy bunch eh ?:lol:

 at least tho most have a reason for disliking their choices


----------



## Hooper (Jan 25, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			What a happy bunch eh ?:lol:

 at least tho most have a reason for disliking their choices
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you join in the fun? 
I find all of these funny especially the ones that are pertinent to me (I do talk to my cat as if he is my child) and I take none of these seriously.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 25, 2013)

In no particular order of dislike or execution order against the wall when the revolution comes ..

So-called "celebrities"
People who cheat at golf (most of whom seem to play at Sunbury GC)
The Amber Scum (also known as Sutton United FC)
Selfishness in any shape or form
People who park at bus-stops or in disabled spaces at supermarkets because "they'll only be five minutes"
People who claim they will give 110% - you can't.
Guardianistas who tell everyone what to do from their ivory towers
TV presenters who use their sexuality in place of any actual talent
Football managers who complain about officials when their own players are the ones to blame


----------



## beggsy (Jan 25, 2013)

Man united (scum) and any of there so called top supporters yet have never actually been to a game


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 25, 2013)

Once you start it's hard to stop so here's a few more:-

Leeds fans,
Liverpool fans,
Villa fans,
all of the above are stuck in the past.
and most of all!!!!
Man U fans from Guildford, Torquay, Kidderminster & anywhere else outside the Manchester area (most have never been to OT).


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2013)

Some quality posts here. Loved the "fat burds" one. Most of mine are nailed on in the posts. Don't understand the Victoria Wood post though. Still each to their own. Not seen any Rooney posts. Why doesn't he do it for England?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2013)

Stuart Barnes: The most biased rugby commentator there is when Tigers are playing
Eddie Butler: See above but replace Tigers with England.
Chris Moyles: Plenty of votes for the self promoting, egotistical bag of wind already I see.
People who stand in a supermarket queue then are somehow surprised when they have to pay at the end and spend ages trying to find some money. 
Shop assistants who talk to their mates whilst serving you. 
Shop assistants who will not leave you alone when you are trying to look around. If I need help I will ask.
TGI Fridays waiters who sit at the table whilst taking your order. I want you to serve me a meal not be my best mate. In fact general hate for TGI Fridays. 
The 2 couples in their mid fifties who ruined my last cinema trip by talking all the way through. I expect it of kids but they should know better. 
Phone messages that say my call is important. If it was you would hire enough staff to answer it. 
Direct Line for trying to inexpliably double my car and home insurance premiums despite no claims. 

That will do for a start.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 25, 2013)

Spam emails
Sales assistants who say parrot fashion 'thank you for waiting' as if I had much choice
Chelsea, Arsenal, West Ham, in fact every other team than Spurs
Bad manners, bad attitudes, chavs in general
Reaility TV shows and everyone who appears in them
Soap Operas
'Celebrities' - none are important compared people like surgeons etc
TV adverts
Cold calling
Norton Virus reminders popping up on my pc with regularity
People who can't drive or park properly
MP's who think we are all mugs
Potholes
Snow, rain or anything other than sun and warmth

must go, work to do!


----------



## Yerman (Jan 25, 2013)

Amaetto, Marzipan, almonds,black cherries &  Jonathan Ross. All tasteless and pointless


----------



## Roops (Jan 25, 2013)

Football.........

When I was a kid watching it with my mates, I used to look forward to half time as there was a chance that something interesting/exciting might happen...........


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Why don't you join in the fun? 
I find all of these funny especially the ones that are pertinent to me (I do talk to my cat as if he is my child) and I take none of these seriously. 

Click to expand...

Oh trust me there are loads & loads .. 

Louis Spence , the dancer guy with the lisp good grief that mans carry on realy bugs me ..

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH  ... and breathe 

Boy that feels better 

Hi everybody my names Bill,  i too am a disliker ..   ha ha 1st step is admitting it i believe


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Filling in redundancy matrix forms. As much as I dislike a lot of other things, I really REALLY hate this.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Phone calls (usually recorded) and text messages telling me that I am owed money for improperly sold PPI. Some even mention a figure that I am entitled too. Thing is I know I have never paid PPI on anything. It's the sort of thing when offered I automatically refused, a bit like extended warranties on household goods, no way I would ever take those on.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2013)

This is very therapeutic and so many I agree with  Another few

Sticky labels that don't come off without leaving a mark especially on books and CDs
Fish that tastes like fish
Any foodstuff that explodes in the microwave
Unidentifiable creaks and clunks on my bike - love my bike but almost threw it out the back door this morning
Fax machines that say "insert document" when it's in and then when you give up change to "remove document"
Mud - the substance not the group although...
Fat people with every excuse under the sun except they eat too much and don't move enough
Negative, whining, whingeing, moaning types - could shake them
Sore, tight left hamstrings
Grey hairs 
The stink of hair dye to get rid of said grey hairs
People with nasty dogs that don't put them on the lead - then say sorry when their mutt attacks my soft, wussy Max
Bad spelling :smirk:


----------



## JPH (Jan 25, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			What a happy bunch eh ?:lol:

 at least tho most have a reason for disliking their choices
		
Click to expand...

People who wouldn't let it lie x


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2013)

Cyclepaffs


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2013)

People who, in a Supermarket, park their trolley in front of something you want to buy, then wander off to the other end of the aisle to look for something else - the damn thing has wheels so take it with you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2013)

Imurg said:



			People who, in a Supermarket, park their trolley in front of something you want to buy, then wander off to the other end of the aisle to look for something else - the damn thing has wheels so take it with you!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Even worse, the ignorant muppets who look you in the eye as you stand waiting to let them push their trolley through the only gap in the aisle (because the other half is blocked by an abandoned trolley)......only to stop in said gap completely blocking the aisle without even a second thought whilst they then ponder the shelf the other side...........If you're going to do that, at least have the courtesy to say thanks for waiting....and offer me the chance to go through the damn gap before you block it.... you ignorant %$Â£#*


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2013)

Or the people that push their trolleys round and just stop without a thought for the people walking behind them, just think of the accidents we'd have if they drove their cars the same way they push trolleys.....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2013)

Exactly why I shop online - I would be in jail for murder if I had to deal with the muppets who shop in Tesco every week.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 25, 2013)

Quite short list for me
London
Manchester United
that's it everything else I can put up with.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2013)

People that pull out around bicycles into the path of oncoming cars.
People that pull out around parked cars into the path of oncoming cars.
Ed Balls.
Ed Millipede.
The EU.
Prince Andrew.
Japanese food.
Magpies.
Bankers.
Inland Revenue and Customs help line.
BT.
North of Worcester.
The Night Garden.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Paul_Stewart said:



			The Amber Scum (also known as Sutton United FC)
		
Click to expand...

My dad used to play for Sutton United!



beggsy said:



			Man united (*scum*) and any of there so called top supporters yet have never actually been to a game
		
Click to expand...

What about their supporters who have been to a game? Do you feel the love?



MetalMickie said:



			Man U fans from Guildford, Torquay, Kidderminster & anywhere else outside the Manchester area (most have never been to OT).
		
Click to expand...

What about Man Utd fans from just outside Guildford who have been to OT?


*Slime*.

P.S. I am NOT a Man Utd supporter.


----------



## Hooper (Jan 25, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Oh trust me there are loads & loads .. 

Louis Spence , the dancer guy with the lisp good grief that mans carry on realy bugs me ..

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH  ... and breathe 

Boy that feels better 

Hi everybody my names Bill,  i too am a disliker ..   ha ha 1st step is admitting it i believe 

Click to expand...

I knew you could not resist. I bet you feel better now. 
While I am posting it would be rude not to add a couple to my list:
Tesco
Loud People
Any sport that involves cars and horses (thay are not really sports)


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 25, 2013)

Off the top of my head....

Tony Blair
Peter Mandelson
Alistair Campbell
Ed Balls
George Osbourne
Chris Moyles (and the tit that took over from him)
Jonathan Ross
Graham Norton
Rappers / RnB 'Artists'
MEPs
Eurocrats
Sepp Blatter
The SFA
El Hadj Diouf
Ashley Cole
Padraig Harrington
Keegan Bradley
Tom Lehman
Zach Johnson
Jordan (Katie Price, not the country)
Simon Cowell
Louis from the X Factor
TOWIE
Celebrity Culture
People who thank their lord and saviour Jesus Christ
Jihadists
That ballboy from the other night

.....and breathe


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm looks like I really started something here, good to get things off your chest though.

I'll add:-

Ester Ratzen adverts
All the ambulance chaser adverts that claim no win no fee
People with no manners, being polite costs nothing


----------



## Rooter (Jan 25, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			The Night Garden.
		
Click to expand...

Now thats too far, Iggle Piggle and upsy daisy are awesome!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

I pacing myself now,

Andrew Castle.
People driving at 10mph because there's snow on the pavement.
Fat, lazy people who claim to have a slow metabolism (but have a mighty fast pie arm).
Politicians.
People driving in the wrong lane.
People who can't see beyond themselves.
People with no respect for others.
People with no self respect.
People who say PIN number.
People who say LCD display.
John Terry (still).
Pikeys (see above).
That ball boy.
The Daily Mail & The Daily Express.
The Sun, oh my God how I hate The Sun.
Cold callers who don't listen.
Driver's indicating incorrectly at roundabouts.

Please, somebody stop me!

*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Now thats too far, Iggle Piggle and upsy daisy are awesome!!
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment.

it's the Tomlipoos that I object to.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

I've just seen & heard another three on television.

Lemar Loveless, Lance Laurent, Trave Dyce and Duran Wright. All convicted of smuggling guns and drugs into London after swearing their alleigance to Queen and country when enlisting in our army, *******s.
Sports correspondents who use the word 'stadiums' as the plural of stadium, *NO, THAT'S WRONG!*
The word wintry is a word that I just won't accept. It should be wintery, with an e in it. If the weather gets hot and sunny it's described as 'summery', not summry.

I'm going for a lie down..............................

*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 25, 2013)

I have noticed lately that words ending with "ies"  like "babies"  are being pronounced as "ees"  as in  "Baybees"   I alway thought it was "Baybis"

Maybe I have always pronounced it wrong?  I'll get me anorak.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2013)

Slime said:



			My dad used to play for Sutton United!


What about their supporters who have been to a game? Do you feel the love?


What about Man Utd fans from just outside Guildford who have been to OT?


*Slime*.

P.S. I am NOT a Man Utd supporter.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure, could have sworn you were. You'd better check in the mirror. If not,who?


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 25, 2013)

Slime said:



			My dad used to play for Sutton United!


What about their supporters who have been to a game? Do you feel the love?


What about Man Utd fans from just outside Guildford who have been to OT?


*Slime*.

P.S. I am NOT a Man Utd supporter.
		
Click to expand...

Still got no time for glory seekers!


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Fish that tastes like fish
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2013)

Advert breaks every 10 mins that last for 5 mins, advertising the same blooming thing (e.g. Callaway drivers in Las Vegas, PPI insurance...)


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2013)

Drivers who deliberately get in the wrong lane, because they think it's faster, and then get mad when you don't let them back in. Mirror, signal, manoeuvre, not manoeuvre, signal, gesture. 

Saw a van driver get a right kicking yesterday. Yep, he deserved it.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 25, 2013)

Few more:-

Hangovers
Restaurants that claim to have an excellent reputation, only to be awful
Man sized portions that wouldn't fill a new born
Chick flicks
The use of the phrase 'chick flick'
People who pick their nose and wipe it on the urinal wall, dirty <beep beep beep beep>
When it's sunny when I'm on call and can't get on the course
When it's raining when I'm not on call and the course is waterlogged
Harry Redknapp (aka melty face)
Smug people 
Cabbage
Cauliflower Cheese
Deep pan pizza
Gin


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are you sure, could have sworn you were. You'd better check in the mirror. If not,who?
		
Click to expand...

Positive. They are my favourite club, but, as I rarely see them anymore, I don't regard myself as a supporter. I do regard myself as a pedant though .

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Restaurants that have Apple Pie on their menu, only to find out that it's actually Apple and Cinnamon Pie. I *HATE* cinnamon.
People who, like, use the word 'like' too often.
People who can't use an apostrophe correctly.
People who can't be bothered to check what they have written.
Mark (I love Tiger) Roe.
Rickie Fowler.
Slush.
Onions.
Pasta.
Pizza.
Custard.
Ketchup.
Garlic.
Curry.
Chilli.
Chinese food.
Cola.
Mushrooms.
Kidney.
White wine.
People who drive too slowly. In fact, people who do anything too slowly.
Sea sickness.
Federer & Nadal.
Serena Williams.
Lewis Hamilton.
Horse racing.
Snooker.
Basketball.
Swimming.
Adults who cycle side by side.
Cyclists not wearing helmets.


To be continued...............................

*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2013)

Thatcher and her millionaire cronies 
David "we're in this together" Cameron, says him as he goes on his Â£10k a week holiday!
Tories
Self service checkouts, 6 tills in 2 lanes at 1/5th of the cost of people.
The football press and there blatant agenda's against certain clubs and managers.
The FA, spineless.....
Sam Allardyce and his massive head
Kelvin Mckenzie
Selfish and ignorant people
Mushrooms.
Slow play
Religious groups knocking at your door, if I want to know about your religion I'll come to your hall now frigg off!


----------



## Dodger (Jan 25, 2013)

The Rangers,everyone and everything to do with them.

That is all.:whoo:


----------



## brendy (Jan 25, 2013)

Dodger said:



			The Rangers,everyone and everything to do with them.

That is all.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Dont you start for gawds sake. 

Hybrids
chippers
Rubber cone tees (you know the ones, three of them, different heights and tied together with string)...
People who barely talk on the course when in your fourball, horrible.
Course closures...two saturdays wasted sitting around the house on ebay or looking after the kids..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2013)

Slime said:



			Positive. They are my favourite club, but, as I rarely see them anymore, I don't regard myself as a supporter. I do regard myself as a pedant though .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so, you charlatan.

You are a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma code machine.

I would call you a Man U "follower" then.


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought so, you charlatan.

You are a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma code machine.*

I would call you a Man U "follower" then*.
		
Click to expand...

And I, my friend, would call you 'spot on'.

*Slime*.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 27, 2013)

Gonna keep this simple, the weather when it stops me playing golf


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 27, 2013)

OK then.....

Racists
Misogynists
Homophobes
Rugger Buggers
Religion
Peas
Drivers who don't give cyclists room
Covers of classic rock tracks set to dance beats
Stag/Hen groups
Alec Salmond
Former sports stars (not golfers) presenting golf coverage
Jar Jar Binks
Working for a living
Endless Pointless Tram Works
Non-duelled bits of the A9
Facebook
Plumbers
English Sports Commentators
People who don't rake bunkers
Chuggers
Commentators who talk about players as if there are several of them ("the Gerards and the Lampards")

It's quite therapeutic this!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Rugger Buggers
		
Click to expand...

It's no wonder Scottish rugby is in the state it's in. They must be watching their backs for the whole 80 minutes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 27, 2013)

Slime said:



			Cyclists not wearing helmets.
		
Click to expand...

Controversial subject so, if only to slow you down before the next list, what's it to you if someone prefers not to wear a helmet?


----------



## bozza (Jan 27, 2013)

Shermans
Liverpool FC
The use of the word "banter"
The use of the term "epic fail"


----------



## bozza (Jan 27, 2013)

Watching the golf on Sky now i've just remembered another thing that annoys me.

Showing golf shots out of turn!

How hard can it be to show the shots in the order they were played.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Controversial subject so, if only to slow you down before the next list, what's it to you if someone prefers not to wear a helmet?
		
Click to expand...


Think Slime may have found it less arduous to tell us his likes...

As for cyclists I'd sooner they put on lights ahead of worrying about head protection...


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 27, 2013)

People who find it impossible to debate something as they see their opinion is the correct one and will not see things from another perspective. That is why good discussions turn into arguments and people start to take things personally.

I also hate people that do not agree with me as they must be wrong...............


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 28, 2013)

A few additions to my previous list

Rugby Union (one of the worst games in the world to watch, no idea who's got the ball half the time)
American sports (NFL, Rounders, Basketball etc)
Dressage (AAAAGGHHH)
People still going on about the Olympics (Unless you live in London it might as well have been in Beijing again)
London
Golf in the olympics
Strictly, Dancing on Ice and I'm a Celeb and all shows like them
People who ring up and vote on the above shows
Rotherham
Barnsley
Leeds fans who think they are still a big club
Arsene Wenger (needs to visit an optician as he never sees anything his players do wrong)
Supanet (my broadband provider - avoid them like the plague)
Thatcher
All other Tories but not to the same extent as Thatcher
Religous extremists of any denomination
Miranda Hart (falling over is funny a couple of times but have you heard of overdoing it?)
On a golf theme, chippers
Bandits
Rock hard balls you get bought for Christmas


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 28, 2013)

People who see wet paint signs then touch touch the paint to see if it's wet
People who do not repair their own pitch marks
Walkers bags of crisps with 25% extra, the freaking bag is 25% bigger but the contents are not.
0% fat anything, Yes it may be 0% fat but it's full of sugar, so what's the point?
Potholes
MSG (That's the food enhancer, not the 80's rock band, they're actually not that bad)
Bacon that's full of water, so when you fry it that white gunk comes out
Rap music, did you know that RAP is spelt with a silent C before the R


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Controversial subject so, if only to slow you down before the next list, what's it to you if someone prefers not to wear a helmet?
		
Click to expand...

If they were to have an accident & become, for instance, brain damaged, what sort of an impact do you think that would have on their friends and family, just for the sake of vanity.
I find it very selfish and unnecesarily stupid. Where's the harm in wearing a helmet?

*Slime*.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2013)

Slime said:



			If they were to have an accident & become, for instance, brain damaged, what sort of an impact do you think that would have on their friends and family, just for the sake of vanity.
I find it very selfish and unnecesarily stupid. Where's the harm in wearing a helmet?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Well, drivers tend to give even less room to cyclists wearing helmets than those who aren't and since you're unlikely to fall off on the road unless someone hits you it's arguable that you're safer not wearing one.

Personally, I usually wear one but I'm under no illusions about the limited help it will give me in a typical car v bike accident so I completely respect anyone who chooses not to.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2013)

A certain lovely lady who last night used my 17 yr Glengoyne to make herself a whisky and coke. We'll see how she likes it when I use her GHD's to straighten my man-thatch.


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well, drivers tend to give even less room to cyclists wearing helmets than those who aren't and since you're unlikely to fall off on the road unless someone hits you it's arguable that you're safer not wearing one.

Personally, I usually wear one but *I'm under no illusions about the limited help it will give me in a typical car v bike accident* so I completely respect anyone who chooses not to.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more along the lines of pot-hole -v- bike accident, dog running into the road -v- bike accident or the cyclist simply causing his own accident by losing concentration, caught by a gust of wind, alarmed by the sudden close proximity of a speeding car/bus/lorry or clipping a curb for instance.............it does happen.

*Slime*.

P.S. I totally respect your views, I just choose to disagree.      










(Because I'm right).


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2013)

Slime said:



			I was thinking more along the lines of pot-hole -v- bike accident, dog running into the road -v- bike accident or the cyclist simply causing his own accident by losing concentration, caught by a gust of wind, alarmed by the sudden close proximity of a speeding car/bus/lorry or clipping a curb for instance.............it does happen.

*Slime*.

P.S. I totally respect your views, I just choose to disagree.      










(Because I'm right). 

Click to expand...

Ha ha.

Yeah jut asking 'cos it's a very controversial topic on a cycle forum I used to frequent so I know it divides opinion.

.....and you're wrong.


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well, drivers tend to give even less room to cyclists wearing helmets than those who aren't and since you're unlikely to fall off on the road unless someone hits you it's arguable that you're safer not wearing one.

Personally, I usually wear one but I'm under no illusions about the limited help it will give me in a typical car v bike accident so I completely respect anyone who chooses not to.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking as a lapsed motorcyclist I would point out that this was the argument put forward in the early 70's by those opposed to the compulsory wearing of crash helmets by motor bikers.

It was twaddle then and remains twaddle now!

Both cyclists and their powered brethren are remarkably vulnerable and to believe that motorists will somehow subliminally take greater care if a cyclist isn't wearing a helmet is naive at best, dangerously stupid at worst.

The number of times I was told by motorists "Sorry mate, didn't see you." makes me rather sceptical that they might have seen me had I not been wearing a helmet.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Speaking as a lapsed motorcyclist I would point out that this was the argument put forward in the early 70's by those opposed to the compulsory wearing of crash helmets by motor bikers.

It was twaddle then and remains twaddle now!

Both cyclists and their powered brethren are remarkably vulnerable and to believe that motorists will somehow subliminally take greater care if a cyclist isn't wearing a helmet is naive at best, dangerously stupid at worst.

The number of times I was told by motorists "Sorry mate, didn't see you." makes me rather sceptical that they might have seen me had I not been wearing a helmet.
		
Click to expand...

Can't quote the research unfortunately but it's definitely been proven that motorists tend to give unhelmeted cyclists more room. Of course that doesn't mean it applies to all motorists. 

I'm also a motorcyclist and the difference in speeds involved mean its not the same thing at all.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a subject close to home as I have several close friends alive today because of the clothing they wear and their helmet when riding so I think rules should be tighter. I'll add that these friends are bloody stupid and were in accidents as a result of their actions, some of which are included below:

My biggest gripes are bikers who think its their right to hurtle past you at 3 figures then moan about you not leaving enough room for them to ride the central white lines when their is traffic. Screw them, they should get in lane like the rest of us.

And cyclists, I hate those that ignore road signals and skip red lights, and those who switch between road and path to suit. Get on the road and ruddy stay there. Also stop leaning on my car when you do decide to stop at lights before I charge you for a wash and wax

I appreciate idiots are in the minority and there are just as many car driving idiots but if bikers and cyclists want road respect, they can earn it.


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Can't quote the research unfortunately but it's definitely been proven that motorists tend to give unhelmeted cyclists more room. Of course that doesn't mean it applies to all motorists. 

I'm also a motorcyclist and the difference in speeds involved mean its not the same thing at all.
		
Click to expand...

Speed is largely irrelevant, many motorists failed to see me even in slow moving traffic.Your quoted research would imply that motorists somehow see cyclists but then dismiss them if they are helmeted.

Sorry but I am unconvinced that the human brain would be that selective in such a short space of time, even allowing for the cyclists (sometimes) slower speed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Speed is largely irrelevant, many motorists failed to see me even in slow moving traffic.Your quoted research would imply that motorists somehow see cyclists but then dismiss them if they are helmeted.

Sorry but I am unconvinced that the human brain would be that selective in such a short space of time, even allowing for the cyclists (sometimes) slower speed.
		
Click to expand...

I think we're slightly at cross purposes re speed. The conclusion of that research was along the lines that drivers subconsciously think they are less likely to seriously injure a helmeted cyclist so don't use the same degree of caution as when the cyclist is not wearing a helmet.

You're right that many drivers don't take sufficient observation and often fail to see those on two wheels. My attitude when on two wheels is that drivers are only there to kill me so I ride defensively.

Anyway, I've hijacked his thread enough so will shut up now. And I'm not rising to the bait to make this a cyclist v drivers fight, Kev off the tee!


----------



## MetalMickie (Jan 28, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			This is a subject close to home as I have several close friends alive today because of the clothing they wear and their helmet when riding so I think rules should be tighter. I'll add that these friends are bloody stupid and were in accidents as a result of their actions, some of which are included below:

My biggest gripes are bikers who think its their right to hurtle past you at 3 figures then moan about you not leaving enough room for them to ride the central white lines when their is traffic. Screw them, they should get in lane like the rest of us.

And cyclists, I hate those that ignore road signals and skip red lights, and those who switch between road and path to suit. Get on the road and ruddy stay there. Also stop leaning on my car when you do decide to stop at lights before I charge you for a wash and wax

I appreciate idiots are in the minority and there are just as many car driving idiots but if bikers and cyclists want road respect, they can earn it.
		
Click to expand...

Would appear that you are a trifle jealous of the motorcyclist's ability to get ahead of traffic queues whilst you, like the rest of us, are stuck in your tin-box. Hope you don't take that level of aggression with you on to the roads.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 28, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Would appear that you are a trifle jealous of the motorcyclist's ability to get ahead of traffic queues whilst you, like the rest of us, are stuck in your tin-box. Hope you don't take that level of aggression with you on to the roads.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all mickie, and given what happened to my friends I don't go out of my way to make life hard for bikers or cyclists, its just they claim/moan on the news to be the ones getting the sharp end of the stick when they are not all road angels

And why would I be jealous when I am warm and dry and listen to my music in my car and can get around 365 days of the year in my chosen mode of transport with my family, no matter what the weather.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2013)

Stop debating what you don't like and just keep posting - makes me realise how much we all have in common although the occasional one I think "really, how odd, why"...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys with ultra-hair-gelled barnets
Lip salve which you twist and nothing happens
Child proof container tops (I must be a child...or fool)
Those annoying bits of skin at the side of a fingernail - finally get hold of the blighter and it bleeds
Windcsreen wipers that don't wipe
Mucky car


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2013)

Idiots who vote labour, because their dad did.

Gordon brown.
Tony Blair.

Two of the biggest criminals out there.

And red ken, the newt fancier.

Cally golf balls.
BMW drivers, mrs excepted, may be.
Diesel prices.
People who can't park.
People who park forwards, rather than reverse in.
People who reverse up slip roads, especially when there is a round about half a mile down the road.
Money supermarket adverts.
Rum.
Dogs.
Dog owners.
Grab loader drivers.
Snow.
Ten minute jobs that take hours.
People who play better golf than me, but have horror golf swings.
Draw biased drivers.
Small cars.
Spurs.
Liverpool.
Tony pullis,


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2013)

Potholes
Potholes
Potholes
Know-nothing Bozo's that take weeks to fill potholes

Apparently, as I heard on the radio a couple of years back, when you get a pothole you have 7 days to plug it. After that you have to replace the tarmac 5 metres in each direction to stop the moisture building up and cracking the road at the first frost. If you don't, within 6 weeks the pothole's back.

7 days - think it's more like 7 weeks around here.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone who thinks voting Labour back into Government will not bankrupt the country.


----------



## Wildrover (Jan 29, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			People who park forwards, rather than reverse in.,
		
Click to expand...

I always drive straight in at the supermarket or the golf club as it makes it a damn sight easier to get to the boot. Oh and I also vote Labour (but not because my Dad did).


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2013)

John MacKay, 58, of North Kessock, Inverness-shire.         (Drama queen).

*Slime*.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 29, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Anyone who thinks voting Labour back into Government will not bankrupt the country.
		
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 29, 2013)

Working for a living


And mackems.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 29, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			mackems.
		
Click to expand...

Was waiting for that one, took 13 pages but it finally arrived.


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 29, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			Was waiting for that one, took 13 pages but it finally arrived.
		
Click to expand...

 I read thru every page to make sure 

My golf pal Gaz is an exception haha








And it's tongue in cheek to you other mackems :ears:


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			I always drive straight in at the supermarket or the golf club as it makes it a damn sight easier to get to the boot. Oh and I also vote Labour (but not because my Dad did).
		
Click to expand...



Sure, but some of the idiots I work with shuffle back and forth 6 or so times, when you could drive past, and reverse in, simples. Why? They have nothing in the boot. They are idiots, and are there to be despised. Or shot. I don't mind which. My viewing record so far is seventeen shuffles.


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 29, 2013)

Fly tippers.  

No judge, no jury, just hang them!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but some of the idiots I work with shuffle back and forth 6 or so times, when you could drive past, and reverse in, simples. Why? They have nothing in the boot. They are idiots, and are there to be despised. Or shot. I don't mind which. My viewing record so far is seventeen shuffles.
		
Click to expand...

Watching people trying to reverse into a space when it's blindingly obvious they haven't got a clue what tbey're doing keeps me amused during lunchtime. Almost always park up in Tesco and just watch.......Jaw-droppingly good fun..Last week someone spent 10 minutes trying to "park", when they finally managed it they realised they  couldn't get out as their  car was too big for the space.....
Quality Entertainment.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 29, 2013)

Caravans.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2013)

Making six changes to a winning side and then lose to the bottom club in the league on a wet cold Tues night.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 29, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			They are idiots, and are there to be despised. Or shot. I don't mind which. My viewing record so far is seventeen shuffles.
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to shoot then them just as well place a few labour voters behind them.  :thup:


----------



## Lawrence22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cabbage
Turnip
Ludicrous city parking charges
Useless degrees (Combined humanities etc.)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 30, 2013)

People who have nothing better to do than watch other folk parking.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 30, 2013)

People who use the self-service tills at supermarkets when they have a trolley full of shopping.  They then take 10 times as long and block up the tills - just use the fracking checkouts as normal.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2013)

The depressing fact that society has fractured so much that an extra minute waiting here or there seems to provoke so much anger and vitriol. Especially when driving. People seem to spell "tolerance" with 4 letters these days.


----------

